# Friday!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, will be wearing this new arrival today.

Early Omega Seamaster Quartz:










Pic "Borrowed" from previous owner (hope you don't mind!)

Have a fantastic weekend all

Mark


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

*REMEMBER FOLKS AS MUCH DETAIL AS POSSIBLE FOR THE PHOTO GALLERY* 

In the morning I will be wearing my *IWC Electronic Cal 150 (ESA 9162) 12J Tuning Fork 1970-03*




























Cheers Stu


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Revue Thommen pilot this morning:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m wearing this at the moment which arrived yesterday after nearly eight months of me nagging Andy (andytyc) to sell 

*Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19 Jewels. *Made by the Tianjin watch factory China.




























I`ve not had time to take some photos yet so have used Andy`s three above , I hope you don`t mind Andy :wink2:

The one below I`ve nicked off the net (*so it would not be suitable for use in the* *Gallery*) as it gives a good close up of the dial 










I`m very pleased with this superb watch & it was well worth the wait :thumbup:

BTW it`s now fitted with a brown all synthetic strap identical to this one...

*Samson Watch co. 25 Jewel automatic movement.*

(most likely made in China)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I am also wearing this...

*Shanghai, ZSH 19 Jewels.*(made by the Shanghai Watch Factory China)

*







*

& as I`m working nights, I`ll soon be swapping over to my `Night Duty Watch` 

*Glycine Incusore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hey mac, I have some excellent pics of both those pieces if you want them 

as far as Friday watch, dunno :huh:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm off to Perranporth for a weekend of sun and surf (or rain and beer) so I may limit myself to this _*for the whole weekend!*_ :shocking:

Casio Protrek Tough Solar Triple Sensor PRG-80T Titanium; WR 100m, Compass, Barometer/Thermometer, Altimeter, World Time, Auto Backlight, Solar Powered, Chrono/Stopwatch/Countdown, Alarm(s)


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

big is beautiful


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> I'm off to Perranporth for a weekend of sun and surf (or rain and beer) so I may limit myself to this _*for the whole weekend!*_ :shocking:
> 
> Casio Protrek Tough Solar Triple Sensor PRG-80T Titanium; WR 100m, Compass, Barometer/Thermometer, Altimeter, World Time, Auto Backlight, Solar Powered, Chrono/Stopwatch/Countdown, Alarm(s)


but does it make good coffee? :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

DMP said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to Perranporth for a weekend of sun and surf (or rain and beer) so I may limit myself to this _*for the whole weekend!*_ :shocking:
> ...


No, but I do with my Coleman Dual Fuel and a rather nifty camping espresso pot... It's just what you need when you're out range of a properly franchised coffee house! :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Day off today  Off to the Goodwood Festival of Speed with my trusty SD


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Breitling SuperOcean, Breitling Calibre 17 (ETA 2824-2):










Blue dial, with beadblasted finish courtesy of Bry!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this Garrard for a change today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

Starting of with the Precista prs-5

Seagull ST-19 chronograph movement










Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This to start the day...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Seiko Kinetic Diver....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT8 Valjoux/ETA 7750...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The one on the left this morning. Ocean7 LM-3.

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be lippy as well - Croix Du Sud, Type 10, J Mermoz


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Superocean on ProII for me ..










Just love the blue dial on this one.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Poljot, cal Poljot 2614.2H, circa ??*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

VinceR said:


> Superocean on ProII for me ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovey watch vince and great pic!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> Breitling SuperOcean, Breitling Calibre 17 (ETA 2824-2):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another! Got to save up for my 50th and get me one (7 years to go but mortgage comes 1st :cry2: )


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Speedbird 1903 Automatic Chronograph Limited Edition - Model PRS-12

Valjoux 7750 and limited to 100 pieces (this is number 036)



















Not great pics I'm afraid!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Timex T2m552 today for me....


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I got two new watches from Roy this week, a RLT '69 and an Ollech & Wajs MP2801. This is my second '69, sold the old one to a friend and ordered a new one with acrylic crystal. I send my Breitling in for a full service and "needed" a everyday watch in its absence, with O&W somewhat related to Breitling, I felt that the MP was the right choice.










The RLT '69 and the O&W MP2801 are basically the same watch, but very different in appearance. The dial, hands and the acrylic crystal gives the '69 a vintage feel. With a movement touched by the magic hands of Roy, the watch has the accuracy of a chronometer! Amazing that a watch of this quality and limited to 100 pieces, only cost Â£ 145. This is one of the very last made, if you want one, Roy only got a few left.










The O&W MP2801. One of the best value for money watches ever made!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Had to change over to this mornings arrival in the post. RLT 42 non cyclops and silver edged hands. Thanks Mark for speedy delivery.

Alasdair


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Have the Archimede Pilot on at the moment but my new traser arrived this morning so will be having that on later


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m wearing this at the moment which arrived yesterday after nearly eight months of me nagging Andy (andytyc) to sell
> 
> *Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19 Jewels. *Made by the Tianjin watch factory China.


Same here, but with a new strap, looking for a more "dressy" look to wear it with formal suit at the office:










I like that litle one a lot

S!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Lovey watch vince and great pic!


Thanks!


----------



## Amisen (Jul 9, 2008)

Should a Friday watch not have a fishy theme ?

Perhaps Scuba, Yachting, Navy or a swatch with a nautical theme or strap.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

This today: Trias T22337-55 Automatic 22 Jewels.

It says 'Germany' on the dial but I suspect the guy who made it prefers rice to saurkraut.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ploprof on period Isofrane for me!


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

My beater Sekonda rose gold chronograph this morning: -


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Got to be the PRS-50 for me today


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Still getting used to this one. Oris 'Williams F1 Day Date'.










_Photo used by kind permission of seller._


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Modified 6309 for me. I know it's a "bitsa" but it's also one of my favourites 

Have a good weekend evryone :thumbup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Oris Regulator today


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

squareleg said:


> Still getting used to this one. Oris 'Williams F1 Day Date'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank god Friday's finally here.

I've been in Athens for the past 7 days or so on a course for work. It's around 40 degrees over there and work started at 6 to get it out of the way before the real heat kicked off by 1ish. Had to work over Sat and Sun as well :cry2: . Three things I hate... Working on a sunday, Being too hot and getting up early.

I took this one with me and wore it every day










but now i'm back i've switched to the Speedmaster for a change.










Haven't really been able to browse the forum much since the Hotel charged â‚¬3 per half hour for wifi access 

Apart from all that the trip was quite good


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This *ORIS World-Timer* today, housing the Oris cal. 690 - a tweaked/reworked ETA movement with 30 jewels. Watch is from the late 90's but I bought it from my watchmaker a couple of years ago - it was a display model and had never been used


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

squareleg said:


> Still getting used to this one. Oris 'Williams F1 Day Date'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice! Is the "...getting used to..." reference regarding any particular aspect?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Going with this old favourite










Cheers Mal


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Mal52 said:


> Going with this old favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbup:

Its turning into Oris Friday!


----------



## Amisen (Jul 9, 2008)

dougal74 said:


> My beater Sekonda rose gold chronograph this morning: -


I like that, a touch of the Strela.

I am also being strangely drawn to buy an Oris, the pictures haven't helped.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Arrived yesterday from Ricster, I like it very much, big, legible and simple, the orange is not as strident in real life.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Anonimo Dino Zei San Marco


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bill, that is truly awsome..... unk:

Enjoy it.....


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Arrived yesterday from Ricster, I like it very much, big, legible and simple, the orange is not as strident in real life.


I have a feeling that this watch is going to end up being owned by everyone at some point... Enjoy!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Spring Drive today, 5R64 movmt

Probably one of the most accurate watch I have ever owned, it has gained just 3 seconds in almost 6 months.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

minkle said:


> Beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:





pinkwindmill said:


> That's nice! Is the "...getting used to..." reference regarding any particular aspect?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Guy


Thanks for the comments, gents. Guy - it's a bigger and heavier watch than I've ever had before; but I'm going to give it a really good go and see if I can get the hang of it.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

squareleg said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> ...


Excellent - I hope you do.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Citizen Bullhead for me today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This for me old thing from '68 fo me today, doesn't get enough wrist time really so I'm trying to make ammends.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Amisen said:


> dougal74 said:
> 
> 
> > My beater Sekonda rose gold chronograph this morning: -
> ...


Thanks yes, a very "restrained" modern reinvention.

Did someone mention fish on a Friday! This afternoon I though the O&W Caribbean should get an airing: -


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wore this will sleeping today....

*Mido Ocean Star Multifort, Model M8823.4.38.8. ETA 2824-2,25 Jewels *










I put the superb Seagull back on when I got up....



*(Photo nicked from the net therefore not suitable for the gallery)*

& I`ve added this to the other wrist...

*HMT `Akash` 17 jewels, made by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd India.*

(movement made under licence from Miyota Japan)

*







*


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

RLT 38


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Movado Kingmatic Chronograph, 25 Jewel Valjoux 7750*


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Seagull 1963 for me as well


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry, another bl**dy IWC....

Doppelchronograph 3713; 2004; cal 79230 (modified 7750)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been wearing this latest arrival :tongue2: Breitling Superocean Steelfish


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wearing an IWC St Exupery (on the left)


----------

